

DOGESTARTER – open-source Node.js Dogecoin crowdfunding - eanticev
http://www.dogestarter.co/
I decided to polish up and open source my crypto-crowdfunding (is that a thing?) app. I&#x27;ll release the BitCoin version soon, but for right now... DOGECOIN... To the moon!!!
======
pavel_lishin
This headline looks like it was generated via Markov chains.

~~~
eanticev
concatenated tech buzzwords of 2014 :)

------
KhalPanda
Such crowdfund

------
keithlee0
super useful

